
Xiaomi's global smartphone marketshare increases by 124% over last quarter - gamesbrainiac
https://www.zdnet.com/article/smartphone-sales-bounce-back-in-q1-gartner/
======
sbinthree
I really like my Xioami. For $82 USD on AliExpress, I got a Xiaomi Redmi 3 (a
few years ago). It's the first phone, across iPhone, Samsung and others, that
has been "good enough" since I bought it (and I still have it). The mind
blowing thing was it was at the time 1/10 of a typical flagship phone, and
actually had better battery life thanks to the lack of 4G. If you care deeply
about phone performance, buy a flagship. If not, get a Xioami on
AliExpress/Alibaba for 1/5 to 1/10 of what you would pay here, with basically
no downsides.

